# Boobs (.) (.)



## 112110

Hi,

Spoiler
How big are your tits?
 :thumbup:
Mine, 34a and saggy :nope:
I miss my breastfeeding boobies.


----------



## Lanna

Honestly have no idea at this point. Ever since finding out I was pregnant they've continued to grow and I was already a D to begin with . I need to go get fitted again but I'm guessing E or F..maybe :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

I am a 40D! I was a 40EE, so I'm happy they've gone down since BFing.


----------



## x__amour

I hate my breasts. Seriously. I was a 36A before I was pregnant and this sounds stupid but I really liked them. They fit my frame and didn't look to small or too big. I topped at a 34D, that sucked. I felt like I was going to fall over. Right now I think they're in the high As but what I freakin' hate is they're lopsided. My left one has already been just a smidget bigger but now it looks absolutely idiotic. :cry:


----------



## Leah_xx

I was a 36A before pregnancy and I'm at a 38C


----------



## AriannasMama

36DD :thumbup: I was a 40E while BFing.


----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> I hate my breasts. Seriously. I was a 36A before I was pregnant and this sounds stupid but I really liked them. They fit my frame and didn't look to small or too big. I topped at a 34D, that sucked. I felt like I was going to fall over. Right now I think they're in the high As but what I freakin' hate is they're lopsided. My left one has already been just a smidget bigger but now it looks absolutely idiotic. :cry:

I hate hate my breasts as well. I feel like you are too down on yourself about your appearance some times! You are one of the most beautiful girls I know, Zach and Tori (and I;) )love you whether you have lopsided boobs or if you have 7 nipples. :hugs:


Do all you girls with a massive pair have tons of back problems and confidence problems about them? I watched some documentary about women with large breasts and they were traumatized.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

40E


----------



## Lanna

112110 said:


> Do all you girls with a massive pair have tons of back problems and confidence problems about them? I watched some documentary about women with large breasts and they were traumatized.

I slouch A LOT and I don't even notice I'm doing it. I seen a picture of myself and I was like OMG. Its terrible but kills my back after a while to sit up straight. 

My cousin had really big tatas and had to get surgery to reduce them because she was very athletic and they were so big that she would get bruises all over her back and around them when she would play sports. The school use to think she was abused at home.


----------



## sarah0108

My boobs are big for me lol, they are a 32Ff currently. They've never shrunk.

Pre-preg when I was small wearing 6-8 clothes I was still like.. a D cup lol. I just have big boobs. I don't like them that much when naked haha but its hard finding clothes to fit me.


----------



## misse04

I was 32C before, went up to an E when pregnant and 32D now but I hate them and have been saving for boob job for months and plan on getting them done after I've lost my weight after next baby :)


----------



## annawrigley

Already answered on FB ya perves but I'm 28FF, was 30GG for about a year PP. Then shrunk, slightly :wacko: I don't have back problems but I don't like them when I'm naked either, they look realllllly strange on my body lol. In a bra they're ok but theres a lot of clothes that look really stupid on me because of them but its not traumatising or anything lol, just gotta learn what suits.


----------



## sarah0108

Anna I hate clothes shopping. It pisses me off when things don't fit. I got a really nice dress the other day, zip up the side and it fitted perfectly up my body, got to my bra area and the gap between the zip was about 4 inches :dohh: fucking gutted because it looked nice aswell :(


----------



## Rhio92

32DD. Didn't get bigger at all :nope: But now theyre saggy :/


----------



## Bexxx

32C


----------



## LauraBee

38F pre-pregger.
38DD at the end of pregnancy.
36E until about week three of breastfeeding.
36F for the majority of breastfeeding.
I'm currently unsure as she doesn't nurse anyway near as much as she used to. I'm going to get measured after Christmas and then go back into normal bras :wacko:

No problem with them 'cept maybe that they seem to be too big to nurse lying down or cradling.

Also, my boobs are more like this ~> ( O Y O )


----------



## Rhio92

LauraBee said:


> 38F pre-pregger.
> 38DD at the end of pregnancy.
> 36E until about week three of breastfeeding.
> 36F for the majority of breastfeeding.
> I'm currently unsure as she doesn't nurse anyway near as much as she used to. I'm going to get measured after Christmas and then go back into normal bras :wacko:
> 
> No problem with them 'cept maybe that they seem to be too big to nurse lying down or cradling.
> 
> Also, my boobs are more like this ~> *( O Y O )*

:haha:
I have huuuuge nipples now :blush:


----------



## LauraBee

Sames :winkwink:

( Q Y Q ) - they're spraying milk again.


----------



## bumpy_j

32 d


----------



## emyandpotato

32E pre-pregnancy
34F while pregnant/BF
34DD now, they've shrunk AND they're saggy :cry:


----------



## rileybaby

not big enough.


----------



## TaraxSophia

i was a 32A before i got preggo, then they went up to a 34DD and now they are a 34C :) i think i havent been fitted in ages! so im just guessing my bras :blush: ahahaa


----------



## AirForceWife7

34B pre-pregnancy

34C when my milk came in

34B now


----------



## rainbows_x

Not sure, need to get measure again, wearing a 32E atm and it fits. x


----------



## lauram_92

Urr.. I think I am an E? I can't remember. Sometimes a DD will fit, other times not. Sometimes an E won't even fit :rofl: They are big anyway!


----------



## sarah0108

I want my 32DD's back haha


----------



## mayb_baby

32 b


----------



## mommyof5

32E. I had great boobs before pregnancy and breastfeeding. But after 3 babies they were just gross, so I got a boob job lol


----------



## vinteenage

28/30A. I get 32's though as I dont care to pay $30 a bra.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Was a 36 B prepreg, and I loveddd my little boobies! But then again, I was extremely unhealthy, not eating, etc. Now after baby, Im anywhere from a 36C to a 36D, and my bras are all too small. Plus my lower back aches constantly. Ugh!


----------



## bellasMommy18

I use to be the smallest A cup but then i started using coco butter and massaging them and they went up to a 32B and now because of my pregnancy i think im a 36C. Not sure, whatever bra i wear they pop out.


----------



## 112110

bellasMommy18 said:


> I use to be the smallest A cup but then i started using *coco butter and massaging them* and they went up to a 32B and now because of my pregnancy i think im a 36C. Not sure, whatever bra i wear they pop out.

That makes your boobs bigger?! I've never heard of that.


----------



## bellasMommy18

Yeah i was just so down about my boob size that i started looking stuff up on google for natural breast growth and i found that massaging each one for 5 mins and 3 times a day could do it. I tried it and it worked.


----------



## sarah0108

Is there one to reduce breast size :rofl:


----------



## bellasMommy18

hmm...sarcasm???


----------



## sarah0108

No seriously. I dont want these FF's :|


----------



## 112110

May have to try, maybe OH can help ;)


----------



## sarah0108

:lol: TMI missy!


----------



## bellasMommy18

ohh. I really only found stuff like supplements that can reduce it thats about it.


----------



## sarah0108

Im hoping i lose weight they go BUT theyve never shrunk before when i lose weight so.. :/


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Im hoping i lose weight they go BUT theyve never shrunk before when i lose weight so.. :/

Mine don't either :( Why can't they leave us alone?


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Im hoping i lose weight they go BUT theyve never shrunk before when i lose weight so.. :/
> 
> Mine don't either :( Why can't they leave us alone?Click to expand...

:nope:
I'm gonna take a stand. If they don't leave, then i am. :smug:


Oh wait.


----------



## annawrigley

Ho damn, issue


----------



## sarah0108

Im going to donate a couple of cup sizes.


----------



## Kimmie80

Honestly i loved having bigger boobs when breastfeeding but i didnt like the back pain that came with it so im glad i have my tiny boobies back but yea would be nice to have just a lil more there maybe just a cup size lol.


----------



## Tanara

_I'm a 32D now, I was a 34DD when I was nursing  

I dont mind, I'm 5.8" and honestly they dont even look close to that big at all on me._


----------



## _laura

38f, I think mine are a bit too big at the moment, Though I never lose boob size when I lose weight.


----------



## sarah0108

If i was taller id love my boobs lol! I just feel all short and dumpy


----------



## cammy

sizing is completely different here but I am huge, bigger then I want them to be and since bfing they are even bigger :( except since he turned 6 months they feel alot lighter and more empty and are starting to head in a not so good direction :(


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha.. i have preggo boobies.. but atm mine are a 32 DD :) LOL..
last time i went up to a 32 G..
then after i went down to a 32 B/C.. 
complete lack...

sarah.. save them till after my preg.. cause i'll need ALOT!! i was a man chest :cry:
x


----------



## Julymom2be

38C here


----------



## faolan5109

I had a nice C before lane and now I am DD. I hate it! They stayed pretty perky though.


----------



## hot tea

34G. Tiny ribcage, tiny person, not so tiny breasts.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Im not sure really..I've tried measuring myself and it always came out insanely wrong. When I last got measured whilst still pregnant i was a 34D and now those are a bit big so i reckon a 32C. I hate them so much though. When they dont have a lot of milk in them they sag like an old womans boobs =/ oh well.
Hopefully will perk up a little when I stop BFing. With my luck they wont though.


----------



## hot tea

When you stop breastfeeding they will just be whatever your breasts are like when empty, except even moreso.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Dont say things like that xP


----------



## JadeBaby75

34D!


----------



## 112110

Desi's_lost said:


> Dont say things like that xP

Truth, that's what happened to mine they make me gag. :thumbup:

Edt: welp I quoted the wrong thing, but I'm sure you know what I mean :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

112110 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Dont say things like that xP
> 
> Truth, that's what happened to mine they make me gag. :thumbup:
> 
> Edt: welp I quoted the wrong thing, but I'm sure you know what I mean :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: yeah i understand.
I refuse to believe it though! I could deal with small but gramma boobs will make me cry.

edit: plan! I shall never stop breastfeeding!
...it'll totally work.


----------



## 112110

I watched something about a woman still breastfeeding her 8 year old, it might be a good plan!


----------



## hot tea

If I breastfeed Falko as long as I did Ramsay I will have breatfed nearly seven years straight...


----------



## 112110

hot tea said:


> If I breastfeed Falko as long as I did Ramsay I will have breatfed nearly seven years straight...

I am so jealous of this.


----------



## hot tea

112110 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If I breastfeed Falko as long as I did Ramsay I will have breatfed nearly seven years straight...
> 
> I am so jealous of this.Click to expand...

You know how they say breastfeeding moms don't get medals etc? WELL I DESERVE ONE!!! Now THAT is committment, even I think I'm crazy. :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

34B :thumbup: just wish they werent so saggy :(


----------



## Hotbump

When my milk came I had to wear a sport bra as regular bras hurted sometimes I went without bra :lol: because I couldnt stand it my boobies where HUGE!!!!


----------



## Becca xo

*My boobs before I got pregnant where a 32 B
When I was pregnant they went to a 34 C
Now 6 months after Hayden they are still a 34 C
They aren't to saggy but they aren't to firm either, I don't mind them but I have faint lines on them which bug me, but thank god for bio oil and Palmers coco butter breast firming cream!*


----------



## annawrigley

hot tea said:


> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If I breastfeed Falko as long as I did Ramsay I will have breatfed nearly seven years straight...
> 
> I am so jealous of this.Click to expand...
> 
> You know how they say breastfeeding moms don't get medals etc? WELL I DESERVE ONE!!! Now THAT is committment, even I think I'm crazy. :haha:Click to expand...

My mum was a crazy lady :haha: She BF my brother until I was born (he was 2.5), then me until my little brother was born (I was 4.5) then him until he was 3 or so... 10 years solid breastfeeding :wacko: I know I was still being breastfed just before my little brother was born because they had to send me to my grandparents' for a week to wean me off it :lol:


----------



## Lauraxamy

34B. Anyone who doesn't like their big boobs can send some my way, I wish mine were bigger :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

Anna loved da boobie! :winkwink:


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If I breastfeed Falko as long as I did Ramsay I will have breatfed nearly seven years straight...
> 
> I am so jealous of this.Click to expand...
> 
> You know how they say breastfeeding moms don't get medals etc? WELL I DESERVE ONE!!! Now THAT is committment, even I think I'm crazy. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum was a crazy lady :haha: She BF my brother until I was born (he was 2.5), then me until my little brother was born (I was 4.5) then him until he was 3 or so... 10 years solid breastfeeding :wacko: I know I was still being breastfed just before my little brother was born because they had to send me to my grandparents' for a week to wean me off it :lol:Click to expand...

wow, 4 and a half! you'd have been in like P1 then were you? i couldn't imagine doing it that long! i know a lot of people that really struggle to wean babies off breastfeeding. x


----------



## hot tea

Nothing wrong with it, but I do hope Falko goes no longer than three and a half like Ramsay.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

i read something about a woman bf'in her husband everynight for that bond , just do that desi


----------



## LauraBee

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> i read something about a woman bf'in her husband everynight for that bond , just do that desi

I read about a woman who breastfed her father after he was diagnosed with cancer. Apparently that improved his condition (I don't know all of the factors involved, so I'm sceptical).

But yeah, I've already noticed my boobs going saggy and wrinkled with stretch marks... I might become a wet nurse, get paid for keeping my boobs filled :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Any future babies i have WILL be breastfed. End of.


----------



## lauram_92

sarah0108 said:


> Any future babies i have WILL be breastfed. End of.

Same! No more money spent on formula, no more sterilising numerous times a day, no more washing bottles, no more worrying about heating up bottles, no more preparing bottles.. I could go on :haha: I expressed for 4 months after I couldn't breastfeed & it was bloody awful!


----------



## sarah0108

I dont mind that its just something i want to do and it brought me down for monntttths because i failed BF last timelol x


----------



## misse04

dont let it get you down, it doesnt matter, you tried :) xx


----------



## misse04

'you tried' sounded really patronising lol may I add I didnt BF didnt mean for it to sound like that lol x


----------



## sarah0108

No its fine :haha: im kinda over it now but seriously i beat myself up so bad about it even though i know there was nothing i could do.

Oh well, hopefully next time:) xx


----------



## newmommy23

32E


----------



## sarah0108

:holly:


----------



## mayb_baby

^^
Nice


----------



## housewifey

May I ask, are american sizes totally different to what uk sizes are?? Or do u all have like massive boobies? I hate mines :( I was a 30F (UK) last time I got measured?! Might have changed haha!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

:holly:
 



Attached Files:







boooooooooooobs.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Desi's_lost

LauraBee said:


> M.e.j.b02-17 said:
> 
> 
> i read something about a woman bf'in her husband everynight for that bond , just do that desi
> 
> I read about a woman who breastfed her father after he was diagnosed with cancer. Apparently that improved his condition (I don't know all of the factors involved, so I'm sceptical).
> 
> *But yeah, I've already noticed my boobs going saggy and wrinkled with stretch marks... I might become a wet nurse, get paid for keeping my boobs filled  *Click to expand...

That sounds like a much better idea. 

Did she at least express the milk, btw? cos otherwise thats....odd..


----------



## Desi's_lost

112110 said:


> I watched something about a woman still breastfeeding her 8 year old, it might be a good plan!

Not that i'm actually keen on the idea but they dont really have an age guideline anymore, right?
I think it gets to a point where its just not really appropriate though as they get older. At like 4+ when they've started school and such.


----------



## hot tea

How is it not appropriate at four? Just curious.


----------



## JadeBaby75

housewifey said:


> May I ask, are american sizes totally different to what uk sizes are?? Or do u all have like massive boobies? I hate mines :( I was a 30F (UK) last time I got measured?! Might have changed haha!

I was wondering this same thing. I cant believe how big some of the girls boobies are. LOL. I thought I was pretty big for my size but that is nothing comepared to F and E cups :wacko:


----------



## hot tea

I have huge boobs. Like massive. All my bras are bought in specialty stores and cost an arm and a leg because of the crazy sizing.


----------



## Jemma0717

For you ladies wondering about US vs UK, this site might help:
https://www.85b.org/bra_conv.php

I am a 32DD but prefer a 30E for the smaller band, I just don't like paying for them


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> If I breastfeed Falko as long as I did Ramsay I will have breatfed nearly seven years straight...
> 
> I am so jealous of this.Click to expand...
> 
> You know how they say breastfeeding moms don't get medals etc? WELL I DESERVE ONE!!! Now THAT is committment, even I think I'm crazy. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My mum was a crazy lady :haha: She BF my brother until I was born (he was 2.5), then me until my little brother was born (I was 4.5) then him until he was 3 or so... 10 years solid breastfeeding :wacko: I know I was still being breastfed just before my little brother was born because they had to send me to my grandparents' for a week to wean me off it :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> wow, 4 and a half! you'd have been in like P1 then were you? i couldn't imagine doing it that long! i know a lot of people that really struggle to wean babies off breastfeeding. xClick to expand...

Well... I'm not a crazy Scot so I don't know what P1 is :haha: But if you mean school, no I don't think I was... My brother was born in June 97, I turned 5 in August 97, then I will have started school that September I assume cos I was young in my year. I can remember breastfeeding, which I find a little strange, but whatevs :haha: I'm not scarred or anything x


----------



## sarah0108

Im a 32FF, but it only goes to a 32F which says US 32DDD/E LOL


----------



## BunnyFace

I was a 30DD pre preg, 34G when Ellie was really little and now she's cutting down her BFs and i've lost weight im a 28E


----------



## LauraBee

@Desi - the article said that she "literally nursed him back to health" *barf*

I'm an US 36DDD/E o.0


----------



## sarah0108

^^ thats like an F here apparently lol


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah, I'm a 36F. I think I prefer our sizes. "Heeey, check out my triple Ds!" - F sounds way more impressive :winkwink:


----------



## mayb_baby

p1 is like reception Anna :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

Oh, someone asked about recommended age to stop breastfeeding - most health authorities say *at least* until two years, and "milk teeth" suggest that biologically we benefit up until whenever they fall out (no idea what that is, six-ish?). So Anna was way within the norm :thumbup: I was never actually breastfed :nope:

I know so many people who think it's "weird" to see nursing toddlers - I used to think this too :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm a 38 D :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

Mine are 36 DD 
they were 34 c pre pregnancy


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> How is it not appropriate at four? Just curious.

Cause at that age some children (most here in the US) are off at school and just in general getting older. I've never had a four year old obviously so I cant say for sure I just think they're getting a bit big at that point. I dont mean it offensively to anyone who wants to breast feed their child at that age though. I dont think it'll be for me though.


----------



## annawrigley

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> How is it not appropriate at four? Just curious.
> 
> Cause at that age some children (most here in the US) are off at school and just in general getting older. I've never had a four year old obviously so I cant say for sure I just think they're getting a bit big at that point. I dont mean it offensively to anyone who wants to breast feed their child at that age though. I dont think it'll be for me though.Click to expand...

I don't think I'd do it with my child either, but for me it was very normal, it was just an occasional thing and only at home :haha: Obviously. 4 year olds are still babies at heart really :D Me and my mum were very close my whole childhood too (probably not because I was breastfed til 4, just were :p)


----------



## LauraBee

^

I used to think that it'd be weird to have a child nursing at school age and whenever it's brought up in conversation people always say things like "are you s'posed to pop in at lunchtime to breastfeed them?" and it's only now that I realise that (obviously) it'd only be a once or less a day thing. I think I'd be happy to do that with Bethlouise if she wanted it :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

When I quit with my son he only had it right before bed. No big deal imo.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think it's all a matter of how people are comfortable with it, you know? Some people are, some people aren't. It's a personal preference.


----------



## HellBunny

32D, was 30C pre pregnancy! And was a 32B pre Jayden pregnancy lol.


----------

